# New PC Build - No Beeps, No Keyboard lights, No Display. Maybe Motherboard issue ?



## Wonderfull-Girl-AU (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello i need your help.

I bought the new PC parts.
CPU - AMD RYZEN 5 3600X
RAM - G.SKill TridentZ RGB 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200 CL 16 F4-3200C16D-16GTZR
Motherboard - *ASUS PRIME X570-P*
HDD - Seagate BarraCuda 1TB
Case - Fractal Design Focus G
GPU - RTX 2070 8G
PSU - Corsair TX-M Series TX650M - 650W

I have connected everything at the correct slots and everything is pluged as it should be.
But when i started te PC for the first time it won't let me do anything. Monitor shows - No Display and turn off. I tried another GPU but still nothing happened. I tried to turn it on without the RAMs but i have never heard "beep" sound. I took my PC to PC service and that guy looked at it and he told me that it can be bad Motherboard but he was not sure. Can it be something different or its 100% motherboard ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 19, 2020)

You will have to go by process of elimination here.

Start with a build as light as possible - no storage, one stick of RAM, CPU, GPU and see if you can get into BIOS. Then try the other stick of RAM. Make sure you use the right memory banks on the board (shown in manual) and if you have the option of using different banks, try that too. Do you have any spare parts laying around, especially GPU, PSU and maybe a stick of DDR4? Its going to help you. If not, try friends/relatives or maybe the service store you went to for some parts to lend or to tinker with yourself in their shop.

Is your motherboard speaker installed? Its usually a little dongle you hang off a pin connection. If not, you won't be hearing beeps ever  But the system can run without it. The beeping however is useful because it can do different sorts of beep for error codes. It doesn't happen often that a board won't beep AND the rig won't boot. If that is the case, the board may not even get power and thus the PSU is suspect.

Another option is you have shorted something somewhere. You can check the back and front of the board for any metal on metal that shouldn't be there, motherboard spacers must be installed correctly, and the CPU backplate must be non-metal on the board's side and metal pointing towards you... though its _very _hard to make that mistake on Ryzen.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 19, 2020)

Additionally, double check your 24 pin ATX and 8 pin CPU power connections from your PSU to motherboard, sometimes a firm push and click is needed.


----------



## Wonderfull-Girl-AU (Jan 19, 2020)

I tried to plug in another GPU and there was still the same problem. Guy in PC Service connected that speaker and nothing happened. I have those stand offs instalated on ATX board so it doesent touching metal plates. But i have case Fractal Design focus G and there was 1 preinstalated stand off in the middle of case and i couldn't screw in the screw because there was no space for that. I can provide you photo if you want to. I tried to boot the  PC with 1 stick of ram but with storage plugged in. I can try that as well. But i someone told me that its bad Motherboard or something bad with BIOS. 
*Just ask if you need that photo of stand off.*

I have plugged 24 pin and 8 pin right.

If its shorted its problem only in Motherboard or it can be in different component ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 19, 2020)

I once had a similar problem, took me ages to find the cause, tried stripping everything out and tested with minimal hardware..... nothing, in the end it turned out I had some motherboard screws in too tight and it was causing a slight bend in the board, I know it's a longshot but take a look and maybe loosen each screw a turn or two, it lightened the tension for me back then, on re-boot all was fine.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 19, 2020)

Did board ship with bios that supported your CPU, or do you need to flash it with a different processor first?


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 19, 2020)

As has already been suggested remove all but the basic essential parts. Also, remove the motherboard and power supply then place them on a table top. I usually place the mobo on top of the box it came in with the anti-static bag between the mobo and box. Connect the PSU and other necessary cables as well as the monitor. Jump the two pins for the case power switch on the mobo and see what happens. If nothing try a different known-good power supply. This process usually eliminates all but the motherboard.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 19, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Did board ship with bios that supported your CPU, or do you need to flash it with a different processor first?



It's x570 Motherboard and flashing bios not recommended and his cpu is already supported.

@OP
Try to dismantle all parts out of the case and test them under the Motherboard box or wood table. And let us know.

Thanks


----------



## Wonderfull-Girl-AU (Jan 20, 2020)

When i came home from school i will test it.
My cpu should be supported.
And maybe your right its my first pc build so i maybe screw those screws too tight.

*I tried everything what you said. I removed 1 stick of ram and HDD. After that i tried second ram instead of that first one. I screw those scres just a little. But i noticed that the fan on the motherboard just turn off after i had on screen? No signal. And in 1 minute it started spinning again.*

And i noticed that on the 24 ATX there is missing one metal something at the bottom line from the left - fifth


----------



## Wonderfull-Girl-AU (Jan 23, 2020)

Everything is ok now. Motherboard was bad. Thank you all !


----------

